# If I could only have a pair of wheels... Please help



## ichobi (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi all, got a question about wheels. I am building my first Carbon road bike and now deciding on which wheels to use. My choices are either Planet X 52mm Carbon clincher or Fulcrum racing Zero. I know these are two different purpose wheels but please continue reading.

I live in the area that is dead flat. I would rarely do hills because there aren't any in our locale or may be a few times a year in other provinces.

I will most likely not race, but ride for fitness and skill improvement. Will also do bunch ride with local riders.

My concerns are;
Price: PX wheels are cheaper, and got high profile. Nice for flat area. 
Durability: Fulcrum probably won't need a lot of maintenance and bombproof. I'm not sure. about PX durability. Though the road I rides is mostly good and no dangerous holes.
Performance: PX got the aero benefits, but fulcrum got very good hub and roll smoothly. 

Fulcrum is probably more versatile, but given my circumstances, I think both choices are valid. Help me decide? (If I buy PX I could have some leftover to spend on bike upgrades or a nice Gardmin Edge too). My budget is limited so I would rather choose just one good pair that roll nice and quick, and durable.

Thanks!


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

Fulcrums......awesome durability, I wouldn't trust the planet x as my only wheelset. If you want to save some cash check out some of the deals on Shimano RS80's on the web. Great all-rounders for the coin. You could also save some cash by going for the Fulcrum 1's....for your type riding you wouldn't tell the difference between the 0's and 1's.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Fulcrums are nice but I went with Campy Shamal 2way because I love tubeless. I found the Shamals for $1000 in the UK. If you to spend $500 Ribble has the Zonda tubeless. The non-tubeless are a little cheaper.

The Fulcrums are a little more for some reason, but they also have tubeless versions.


----------



## ichobi (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks both, what you guys said may be true I might not need top of the line alu for this kind of riding. Looking into Eurus/ Zonda and Racing 3, save a bit more money.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

If Fulcrum/Campagnolo I'd go with Racing 3/Zondas. More aero, less money and stiffer than the alu spoked models. Both available as 2-Way Fit.

Carbon clinchers are meh.


----------



## ichobi (Sep 17, 2008)

What do you mean meh kbwh? Too heavy too flexy?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Making the clincher profile in carbon is a bad idea if you need those brakes to work over time. Delamination is a problem.
Making a carbon clincher with aluminium brake tracks/rim bed is heavy, typically 1800 g or more for a 50mm profile wheel set. There are exceptions, though. The Fulcrum Red Wind XLR/Campagnolo Bullet Ultra is one, coming in at around 1600 g.

In contrast a good set 50 mm carbon tubular wheels will be less than 1300 g.

Here's a nice custom built wheel set: Katmandu Custom Wheelset


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

a suggestion: forget the hype about $1200 wheelsets. You live in a flat area so the weight of the Fulcrums is not an issue and they are not particularly aerodynamic. For about $300 you could get a pair of R28X Aeros from Neuvation, which will serve you well in your area, and have all the warranty/rim replacement policies you'd want.


----------



## ichobi (Sep 17, 2008)

I would like to try a lot of hand built wheels, problem is I live in Thailand (not in capitol), which raise concerns about shipping cost of these US built wheels, and maintenance. I probably will look into thai wheelbuilders, but that raises another set of problem entirely.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

btompkins0112 said:


> Fulcrums......awesome durability, I wouldn't trust the planet x as my only wheelset. If you want to save some cash check out some of the deals on Shimano RS80's on the web. Great all-rounders for the coin. You could also save some cash by going for the Fulcrum 1's....for your type riding you wouldn't tell the difference between the 0's and 1's.


I just ordered my first set of wheels, and they were a set of RS80's from Excel in Boulder. My initial impressions just based upon inspecting them after removing them from the box are they seem to spin forever, overall quality looks excellent, and they are light. I'll get around to weighing them and riding on them soon. They were IIRC $550.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

Since you live in Thailand, I would not recommend any wheels with proprietary parts (spokes, hubs). Get something hand built and can be easily repaired - that may leave the Fulcrums off the list.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

ichobi said:


> I would like to try a lot of hand built wheels, problem is I live in Thailand (not in capitol), which raise concerns about shipping cost of these US built wheels, and maintenance. I probably will look into thai wheelbuilders, but that raises another set of problem entirely.


What about Soul S2.0's?


----------



## ichobi (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for bringing up Soul's wheels. Never heard of them before, seems like a good one and close to where I live. Have you used them before Btopmkins?


----------



## ichobi (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome, their 30/40mm alu aero wheel might be just what am looking for.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

ichobi said:


> Thanks for bringing up Soul's wheels. Never heard of them before, seems like a good one and close to where I live. Have you used them before Btopmkins?


I haven't, but a lot of people on weightweenies forum have them and they have a good reputation. Sean, the owner, is a regular poster on the forum.


----------



## Pangpang77 (Aug 27, 2011)

ichobi said:


> Awesome, their 30/40mm alu aero wheel might be just what am looking for.


Here's a good thread to give you many perspectives. This thread sold me on the Soul 3.0 SLs.

Soul Wheel Owners... Post your pics


----------



## ichobi (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks I have been reading the thread for half a day now. Think am sold!


----------



## donkikon (Nov 28, 2011)

Campagnolo Shamal ultra 2011.

Very nice.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

jtompilot said:


> Fulcrums are nice but I went with Campy Shamal 2way because I love tubeless. I found the Shamals for $1000 in the UK. If you to spend $500 Ribble has the Zonda tubeless. The non-tubeless are a little cheaper.
> 
> The Fulcrums are a little more for some reason, but they also have tubeless versions.


I agree that Shamal makes a great wheelset, but I think Fulcrum Racing Zero and Shamal are nearly identical. Both come in 2-way tubeless compatible flavor. I have a set of Shamal 2-way which I love, and a good friend had a clincher-only Racing Zero. 

Another friend has a set of Zonda 2-way, and I have a set on order. 

One surprise I had last season was that I went on a ride where three riders had Shamals. Two had Campag parts, and one was on Shimano, with Shimano hubs on his Shamal. Apparently it is starting to catch on that Campag wheels are nice.


----------



## ichobi (Sep 17, 2008)

Probably one of the most underrated am sure. Never heard anything bad about them. And G3 spokes just look plain awesome.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

orange_julius said:


> I agree that Shamal makes a great wheelset, but I think Fulcrum Racing Zero and Shamal are nearly identical. Both come in 2-way tubeless compatible flavor. I have a set of Shamal 2-way which I love, and a good friend had a clincher-only Racing Zero.
> 
> Another friend has a set of Zonda 2-way, and I have a set on order.
> 
> One surprise I had last season was that I went on a ride where three riders had Shamals. Two had Campag parts, and one was on Shimano, with Shimano hubs on his Shamal. Apparently it is starting to catch on that Campag wheels are nice.


Question for you OJ, I just mounted Hutch Fusion3 tubeless on my new Zonda 2way's. I cant tell any difference in the bead grove between the 2way and my proton wheels. Do you know what the difference is besides 15 grams and $100?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

petalpower said:


> RS-80's...they were IIRC $550.


1521g pair.

Love mine.

$400 from Ribble currently.


----------



## drbadger (Nov 4, 2007)

ichobi said:


> Thanks for bringing up Soul's wheels. Never heard of them before, seems like a good one and close to where I live. Have you used them before Btopmkins?


I have soul 4.0, love them, and I have some hills around here too...


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*I have the 2.0's*

When I moved from Shanghai to Singapore in 2009, I ended up riding a few times with Sean Wai who is Soul in Singapore. Nice guy and an avid rider/racer. I bought a pair of 2.0's from him at the end of 2009 and I am very satisfied. Plus, the price is right. I ride my own handbuilts, Kinlin 270, DT aerolite and White Ind hubs in addition to the Soul's and Camag Neutrons. I like them all. Agreed on the US and Euro stuff, it's expensive here and Sing doesn't even have import duty!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

jtompilot said:


> Question for you OJ, I just mounted Hutch Fusion3 tubeless on my new Zonda 2way's. I cant tell any difference in the bead grove between the 2way and my proton wheels. Do you know what the difference is besides 15 grams and $100?


I don't have a Proton, so I can't tell you the difference between the two. As far as tubeless 2-way versus clincher-only, the rim of the former has to be airtight and there is a certain bead profile.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

if I had only one pair of wheel, and for training... I would go for some wheels built with CXP33 rims. So far these are the rims that have impressed me the most. Get them with Dura-Ace, King hubs or DT hubs, revolution spokes if you want light, Sapim spokes if you have extra cash, and you'll have wheels lighter than the Fulcrum zeros, bombproof, at a fraction of the price. I do have the Fulcrum zeros, they are nice and I like the looks, but if money is limited and this is my only wheelset, they wouldn't be a priority as they are very expensive. Especially for a first carbon bike -


----------

